# Teaching > General Teaching >  Ap English Language. Joy!

## erato

Hello everyone! I'm slightly new to this website.. and i don't think i've seen anything about AP English so far.. Well, I'm taking the Language exam in may, and anyone who has taken it, will take it , or plans on taking it later, just let me what you know about it, some advice as to what i should do/what i need to know.. What it's like, etc. 

I'm not in the class for it, so i'm basically on my own  :Bawling:  But i do know, from past AP English test takers, that the main thing they need to know are the rhetorical devices.. and virtualsalt.com has about 60 of them, the ones that no one has ever heard of before.. 

Anyways, help me and i'll attempt to answer questions too..

Thanks  :Biggrin:

----------


## LordOink

Hey! We're on the same boat. I just started taking ap English on Febuary. There's going to be lots of analytical stuff on poems.

----------


## chasestalling

If you plan on being an English teacher, this is the thing. But you know what they say: they teach who are unable to do.

----------


## ReynardKitsune

whats analytical!

----------


## Abraxas

And what's the AP exam?  :Tongue:

----------


## Serieve

Mm. AP Language. That was fun. How is it that you're taking it, but you're not in the class? That sounds... difficult. 

Anyway, not sure what I can offer in the way of tips. There are websites you can find, and lots of books made to help you prepare. One thing that really helped my writing style was William Zinsser's _On Writing Well_, but it's a bit late in the year for that sort of preparation. Now's the time you'd want to start doing practice exams and such.

I wish you luck, though.

----------


## Fire Mage

> Mm. AP Language. That was fun. How is it that you're taking it, but you're not in the class? That sounds... difficult. 
> 
> Anyway, not sure what I can offer in the way of tips. There are websites you can find, and lots of books made to help you prepare. One thing that really helped my writing style was William Zinsser's _On Writing Well_, but it's a bit late in the year for that sort of preparation. Now's the time you'd want to start doing practice exams and such.
> 
> I wish you luck, though.


At my school some kids are doing that. I'm in AP Language and my teacher conducts class almost the exact same for the honors classes (thus he's letting them sign up to take the AP exam).

----------

